

CSS Testing with PhantomCSS, PhantomJS, CasperJS and Grunt - freshyill
http://www.phase2technology.com/blog/css-testing-with-phantomcss-phantomjs-casperjs-and-grunt/

======
alonisser
Used this technique myself and I can recommend it, Also Best practices are
using only on specific areas of the web page, since this kind of testing is
fragile and change prone.

Might be your only option when testing non DOM parts of a webpage (such as
canvas based) from the outside (e.g selenium or casper.js for example)

~~~
freshyill
I'm actually about to start setting up something similar myself. I had a
pretty basic setup using Wraith a while back, but it wasn't terribly useful
during heavy development since everything was intentionally changing.

Last I checked (not too long ago), Phantom didn't support flexbox properly,
and I'm heavily invested in it now. Hopefully I can find something that works.

[https://github.com/BBC-News/wraith](https://github.com/BBC-News/wraith)

